# A few from Brazil...



## Glenn Bartley (Jul 28, 2017)

Hi Guys,

Here are a few from my recent trip to Brazil. What a beautiful country with lots of cool birds.

Enjoy!

Glenn






Toco Toucan





Capped Heron





Hyacinth Macaw





Scarlet-headed Blackbird





Jabiru





Pied Plover





Nacunda Nighthawk





Black-collared Hawk


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Jul 28, 2017)

Great job. 
I know that photographing birds in Brazil is a great challenge, due to the fairly enclosed forest.

Are these from the region of Pantanal?


----------



## Click (Jul 28, 2017)

Beautiful pictures. Well done, Glenn.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jul 29, 2017)

Click said:


> Beautiful pictures. Well done, Glenn.



+1 

Jack


----------

